# Western Flyer  Eliminator  Clean Up



## OZ1972 (Nov 14, 2021)

This bike is very nice for its age I am almost done with it  , I took it completely apart started over , more pictures to come thanks for looking  !


----------



## Boris (Nov 15, 2021)

Great job!!! Do you have a before picture?


----------



## nick tures (Nov 15, 2021)

very nice !!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 15, 2021)

That is in fantastic shape real nice. I have a girls version they are longer then the Stingray's so a little more room for taller people.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 15, 2021)

When I picked it up!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 15, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> When I picked it up!
> 
> View attachment 1512649
> 
> View attachment 1512650



Did you sew up the seat or glue it?


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 15, 2021)

Hot glue gun


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 15, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> This bike is very nice for its age I am almost done with it  , I took it completely apart started over , more pictures to come thanks for looking  !
> 
> View attachment 1512577
> 
> ...



Sweet WF  I love that blue.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 16, 2021)

Couple more as found pictures  , thanks for looking  !


----------

